# Got a smart one here....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Gotta wonder about this guy....

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/video/watch/9531/

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/player.swf


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would wonder how long before we read some thing different about him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is his last name Tredwell ?

Common sense would dictate he have the bells in his pocket at least, that way he is distinguishable from all the other piles of crap laying around.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I totally agree YD, these people that think they are a part of the animal world have a few things missing up stairs!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm...nice interaction, they look a bit tame. I wonder if they hunt for thier food ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He'll come unstuck sooner or later they all do.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Stop playing with your food.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks like it would be a really great experience, for someone else.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww come on Don...go see if you can find some mountain lions to play with. We'll post your videos on youtube.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now that would cheer me up! Sorry Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be the first to admit that a times I have not been the sharpest tool in the shed, however I don't think I got left out in the rain to get rust pitted either, you all do your own videos and then we'll talk about me doing one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Where's the fun in that!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking perhaps you could be in a box of pit vipers Matt ! You know, the friendly ones.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I was thinking perhaps you could be in a box of pit vipers Matt ! You know, the friendly ones.


Now your just being silly Don!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah everyone knows vipers are for girls....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't want to ruin my complexion!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya all are a bunch of sissies. A pit of cobras is more like it !! LOL...... Wonder when this guy is gonna be on the menu ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Ya all are a bunch of sissies. A pit of cobras is more like it !! LOL...... Wonder when this guy is gonna be on the menu ?


Sounds like fighting talk to me Tom!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like all his fight was on the end of his line Matt!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Looks like all his fight was on the end of his line Matt!


I thought that was the bait!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was bait alright.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww just yankin your chains. Haven't been around for a few days and figured I'd liven it up a bit around here.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah we know Tom!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

To each there own! It may never happen but i wouldnt want to cut that risk in half!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

But they're so cute !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And we taste so good !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And put up little fight!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That guys gotta be related to Treadwell Don !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And those lions do not look as if they are out in the middle of a savana either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> And put up little fight!


Just enough to get them really excited.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> That guys gotta be related to Treadwell Don !!


Yes I believe they are Tom, on their mothers side their maiden name was Scotts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Just enough to get them really excited.


Hopefully it will keep him out of the gene pool just like Treadwell


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Hopefully it will keep him out of the gene pool just like Treadwell


Keeping those like this guy and Treadwell out of the gene pool is like trying to keep water out of the ocean. It is good to have an open mind...but it is not good to place trust in a killer.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know Brian but one can hope!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I just watched an hour program on this moron and yes they are enclosure kept cats. Boy does he take some risks, he will end up a bloody torn carcass one day!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Reminds me of the saying (There is no stupid question But there seems to be a bunch of iquisitive idiots running around). I will say they do seem to have a fascinating way off eliminating there own selves from the gene pool. Heard of 1 the other day playing russian roulette with his dog. The dog won !!! They say alcohol was involved. Then we had this guy who was in a boat with friends. He said he couldnt swim but wanted to see who would save him. He jumped in the water. They found his body 3 days later. Made me wonder about the use of the word friends. They werent sure if alcohol was involed or not !!! I say Ahh Yea probably !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And you sure have named some idiots there Rodney!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Survival of the race depends on idiots thinning themselves out of the gene pool, lest all our progeny are infected.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At least most idiots try to help us out by doing so.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys have hit gold...

Allowing them to thin themselves out, true poetry.

If you are going to be dumb...you better be strong.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep, sounds like way too much chlorine in the gene pool. Kinda like no family tree just a family pole.....


----------

